
Show HN: AnoProof – Anonymous Proof of Identity - Apps4Life
https://anoproof.com/AnoProof/index.html
======
Apps4Life
𝗪𝐡𝐲 𝐢𝐬 𝐭𝐡𝐢𝐬 𝐮𝐬𝐞𝐟𝐮𝐥?

There are a few reasons you may need to be able to prove who you are without
revealing who you are.

Suppose you desire to share many different pieces of information online but
must remain anonymous for security reasons. Since you are anonymous, you have
no reputation online and therefore no trust or credibility. You can release
one piece of information that will later prove to be true, thus gaining
credibility for yourself. People will now take your information seriously,
except you were fully anonymous, so that credibility is useless to you as you
can't claim it in the future when sharing future information. What's worse,
others may impersonate you, claiming to be the original author of the first
piece of information, and then share bad information thus soiling all of the
credibility you built up.

With AnoProof you can sign your first piece of information with an AnoProof
signature using your AnoProof secret key. Now, once it gains credibility, you
can sign your future informations with your same secret key. Using AnoProof,
anyone can verify that the future information (signed) was authored by the
same anonymous author as the original credible information.

AnoProof doesn't always have to be used anonymously, another great use-case
for AnoProof is in proving your known identity, online, in an ever increasing
world of spoofing, deep-fakes, and general impersonation.

Consider the case of Leoni AG, in which the CEO instructed the CFO to wire
transfer $40m to an offshore account, the only problem for the CFO, it wasn't
a true eMail from the CEO, it was a hacker pretending to be the CEO. Had the
company policy been that all instructions of such nature must be signed with
an AnoProof signature, the CFO could have easily proven that the hackers
weren't the CEO.

This example was just a simple eMail spoofing, but imagine a few years from
now when DeepFakes, SIM spoofing, and a combination of other tools will allow
a hacker to video call one of your employees, and pretend to be you not only
with caller ID but visibly and audibly as well. Signing protocols like
AnoProof will become more and more necessary in the identity verification
crisis realm AI will bring us towards.

------
Apps4Life
AnoProof allows the reader to verify that two messages were written by the
same anonymous author.

AnoProof allows the anonymous author to prove their identity in relation to a
previous writing.

~~~
Apps4Life
AnoProof works by appending a signature based on a hash of your message, to
your message itself, signed by a secret key, with the public key encoded into
the signature itself. This utilizes SHA256, Elliptic Curve asymmetric
cryptography (ED25519), and a custom base-256 encoding scheme to ensure that
signatures fit within half a tweet. This whole message, for example, was
signed with AnoProof

AnoProof:ǀƩǊƴǟƩŕǪśǮƐƃŘĖǓĢŸƌƒĽŽǖĶĥĶĜƓğƏǍǞňśćǲķƂŋǀşĮŮǀƱƤƒƎĄŬţĐƯŸǨǭŷœǑŠƠƧǲŚąŦđƪǬŊŖƴŞūƿǫǊėǮĈŌğĞěǘƌĊƈƪƤƷǇńǣŨŘŉĀƘǻƪǓĳĞŗōįŷƧĈǚĕŪǜƣǥǚǜŴǁĽſļƣƌēƀŋǼ

